

HackerBracket: eHarmony for Hackers and Tech Companies - henryboldi
http://hackerbracket.com/

======
dmix
I feel like I've seen this about a hundred times with different names. Founder
dating, engineer->company dating, etc.

Tends to suffer from the same problem as dating sites. Instead of 90% men and
no women, it's 90% MBAs and Recruiters and no talent.

~~~
wyager
>it's 90% MBAs and Recruiters and no talent.

Probably because having talent in the tech industry makes it relatively _very_
easy to get hired. These sites are trying to solve a mostly non-existent
problem.

~~~
henryboldi
Our little niche is we get the hackers signed up when they signup for
hackathons. Big university hackathons need a lot of value to keep the cash
rollin' in from sponsors.

~~~
krrishd
I think you guys should make the "hackathon" piece more prominent, I think
that's your main value proposition. Otherwise, to someone who doesn't
immediately realize the hackathon niche being a part of it, it seems like yet
another LinkedIn type website for developers.

~~~
keerthiko
I agree.

In fact, I think ditch the whole "eHarmony for ..." metaphor, and go for more
of a "From Hackathon to Dream Career" kind of thing.

Admittedly that's not a very poetic line, but it better portrays your vibe and
doesn't make me react "another OKCoFounder/FounderDating/WhiteTruffle/etc ughh
im not looking for an MBA/where are the coders?"

------
khc
How is this different from whitetruffle?

